# What's the oldest thing you own and still use?



## Abubob (Aug 8, 2014)

I saw this posted on FB and thought it good question. I think I still use a t-shirt from 2001. It's from Lenny and Joe's Fishtail in Madison CT. Maybe a couple knit ski hat's from the 90s.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## marcski (Aug 8, 2014)

I like and have lots of old stuff that I still use.  The oldest is probably my Dad's pocket knife from the old country when he was a kid. Goes back to at least the mid 1940's.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 8, 2014)

I got a wind up clock that was supposably made in the late 1800's/early 1900's from my great-great-grandparents that still works.

I don't even like to even touch it though,  I'm afraid it will explode and all the springs will shoot in different directions.

Not sure what it is worth but I imagine that I would get a little bit of money if I took it onto pawn stars. Or chumlee would offer me 10 bucks for it. One of the two


----------



## Terry (Aug 9, 2014)

My house. Built in 1810 and still in pretty good shape!


----------



## Puck it (Aug 9, 2014)

Terry said:


> My house. Built in 1810 and still in pretty good shape!



My wife and she is in great shape too!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> My wife and she is in great shape too!



:O. I would not let her see this thread!

Edit: thought you were implying your wife was built in 1810. Looking back, maybe you weren't.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 9, 2014)

a painting of Mt Washington from 1917, which was done by a family memeber as a gift to my great-grandmother for her wedding...hangs over our fireplace


----------



## crank (Aug 9, 2014)

I have some old tools, saws and such that once belonged to my grandfather.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 9, 2014)

I have a plastic mug I bought in 1986 at Wellesley Island in the thousand islands area of the St. Lawrence River. Bought it for camp drinking and still use it for late afternoon and evening fishing.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 9, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> a painting of Mt Washington from 1917, which was done by a family memeber as a gift to my great-grandmother for her wedding...hangs over our fireplace



That's pretty cool.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok so this is weird BUT in 1963 i bought a very expensive pr of Floresheim  shell cordovan shoes for a college event .They cost me a small fortune then and i loved them , i have had them reshod multiple times .  They have. Been in my closet since then. I use them only for very special formal occasions . Perhaps once or at best twice a yr . These still look like new and i will be buried in the damn things too


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Meissen porcellain (figurines, plates, cups & saucers). Some of it is close to 300 years old.

Oldest thing I made myself is a lamp base I made in HS. I'd be dating myself if I said how old it is.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh  forgot my. Home is a century old too


----------



## Abubob (Aug 9, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Meissen porcellain (figurines, plates, cups & saucers). Some of it is close to 300 years old.
> 
> Oldest thing I made myself is a lamp base I made in HS. I'd be dating myself if I said how old it is.



You use these things? I think my wife would shoot me if I used 300 year old cup and saucer.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 10, 2014)

Skiing wise. a pair of mismatched color black and yellow ski pole grips I pulled from the trash at a ski shop I worked at when I as 16.
I moved them from poles to poles ,30+ years later their still flexible and very ergonomically designed.

House wise , Great Grandmothers 150yr old kerosene lamp when the power goes out , have a generator for part of the house but pull out the lamp from time to time


----------



## Abubob (Aug 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> My wife and she is in great shape too!



Yeah, putting your wife in this thread is treading on dangerous ground.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 10, 2014)

Our house was built in 1912.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Aug 10, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Skiing wise. a pair of mismatched color black and yellow ski pole grips I pulled from the trash at a ski shop I worked at when I as 16. I moved them from poles to poles ,30+ years later their still flexible and very ergonomically designed.



That's pretty cool. Are they right and left? 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 10, 2014)

My car from my late grandma a 1996 Honda Accord with 55,000 miles. It might hit 60miles by 2016(broken odomter)


----------



## Not Sure (Aug 11, 2014)

Abubob said:


> That's pretty cool. Are they right and left?
> Yes ...but i have 2 right hands and have to use duct tape
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbog (Aug 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> My wife and she is in great shape too!



:lol::lol:... 

I have a lot of young grandparents' Kodak B&W photos taken in the late 40s-50s at their Moosehead Lake camp and around the area.  I don't know about "use"....but enjoy photos from a different era.


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 11, 2014)

House: Built 1850, but we haven't owned it that long.
I have a cast iron skillet that I got from my Dad about 20 years ago, he got it from his father when he went off to college, no telling how long he'd used it before.
I have a shotgun that I got when I was 10, so about 30 years ago.
We have a flat screen TV that we got in 2006 or so, still works great, amazingly.


----------



## darent (Aug 13, 2014)

7 1/4 " skil wormdrive  saw, bought in1974, my Official Boy Scout hatchett bought in 1960


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 13, 2014)

Still rock out to my 1960 Dynaco stereo system on a daily basis! Nothing finer than a good set of vacuum tubes pumping out the tunes!


----------



## marcski (Aug 13, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> Still rock out to my 1960 Dynaco stereo system on a daily basis! Nothing finer than a good set of vacuum tubes pumping out the tunes!



Schweet, WC.  I do agree whole heartedly.  I've got some vintage Mac tube equipment my parents purchased new back in '62 I believe.  Nothing sounds as warm as vacuum tubes.


----------



## Abubob (Aug 13, 2014)

marcski said:


> Schweet, WC.  I do agree whole heartedly.  I've got some vintage Mac tube equipment my parents purchased new back in '62 I believe.  Nothing sounds as warm as vacuum tubes.



Isn't that the basis for the movie Foo Fighters did a couple years back? What was it?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Nick (Aug 14, 2014)

2001? I still have a T-shirt I wear from boot camp in the USAF back in 1999. 

I'm sure I'm using lots of stuff even older than that. i have an old German cabinet passed down from my family that dates somewhere into the 1800's.


----------



## dlague (Aug 15, 2014)

My son has a RCA 20" TV from 1987, bought from JC Penny when I lived in California, in his room that still works great for movies and he connected one of our retired video game systems (PS 2 circa 2000) to it as well.


----------



## Nick (Aug 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> My wife and she is in great shape too!



OMG haha


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 15, 2014)

I've got a christmas cactus that's over 100 years old and is still alive. Belonged to my wife's grandmother.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Aug 15, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got a christmas cactus that's over 100 years old and is still alive. Belonged to my wife's grandmother.




I forgot , i have one of those too from my mom it has to older than i am  at 71 .i also have a cigar stand and a dining room table from my grandmother that has to be well over 100 yrs  old .


----------



## Geoff (Aug 15, 2014)

I walk on the earth every day.   The creationists say it's 6,000 years old.   Scientists say it's 4 1/2 billion years old.

What do I win?


----------



## Abubob (Aug 15, 2014)

Geoff said:


> I walk on the earth every day.   The creationists say it's 6,000 years old.   Scientists say it's 4 1/2 billion years old.
> 
> What do I win?



You don't have a use for the Sun? - 'cause I think it's older either way. So - You'll get nothing and like it! 8)


----------

